# does the ford 2011 F350 sit higher than the F250



## kenmaxwell2 (Jan 8, 2010)

my issue with all my accounts is piling snow up over curbs, my 06 GMC 2500 hd with leveling kit and LT 285 70 R16 hits everytime i try and place snow over the curb, will the new Fords sit up higher? and does the F350 sit higher than the F250 and what else are some benefits of the F350 for plowing?

Thanks


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I went from a 250 to a 350 and did not really notice a difference. I can't really see a benefit of a 350 over a 250. 350 just gives a higher GVWR. I have the factory 20" wheels on my 350 CC SB lariat, that may make it sit up a little higher than a chevy with smaller rims. Most guys around here only have 17-18" rims.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

A 350 will sit 2 in. higher in the rear. Same for the front I believe. Could be wrong about that. Has to do with spring blocks. 

Anyway, all Fords sit higher than their GMC counterparts. Just the nature of how they are built, and the fact that they have a real truck suspension up front.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think th e350s will sit higher than the 250s a little because the 350s come with 18 inch rims and the 250s have 17s, I don't think it is a great deal however a superduty will sit much higher than a gm plus th eframe is much higher than a gm.


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

The front end height all depends on the springs it comes with. Trucks with the snow plow prep springs will sit higher. So an F250 with the plow prep will sit the same as a F350. Most F250's have 17's stock where the F350's have 18's. The rear ends differ by the use of different blocks and the springs on the F350 i believe have an extra leaf compared to the F250.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Unless Ford change something the F250 & 350 should be the same height provided they have they same options (plow prep).


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*f250 vs f350*

I have been looking at trucks and the 350's are higher in the rear. The larger springs allow for more payload and subsequently less sag. Compare them side by side and you will notice this. Additionally, the rim size means nothing. You can simply rap a lower profile tire around a larger rim and have the same ride height.


----------

